# MH to LED, please help!!!



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

72x18x20, diy co2 reactor connected to large pump then out a spray bar under water line with ph meter and Milwaukee solenoid, just a marineland magnum 350 for a little water movement and grab large debris. Have 3 250w metal halide mogul lights with 8000k. Looks a little greenish and just swapped all my reef tanks over to led and love it!! Ok with the building and soldering etc but have no clue on the amount of each color and which colors to use for freshwater or a tank this large. All my reef tank led builds were small scale compared to this honker but I've already dropped $50 a month on electric bill just on my 3 reef tanks so I can only imagine what the savings will be on this plus the a/c won't have to run as often either. Trying to keep this as simple as possible and as low budget as possible. (Wife already flipping out over the reef tanks) Would like a full setup recommendation from color choices, to power supply, heat sink, optics and drivers. Just maybe two to three manual dimming channels and no digital programming/dimmer needed. Thanks in advance and thanks for reading!


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

2 reefbreeders.com value fixtures hanging over the tank and dimmed quite a bit with a freshwater spectrum, remove the uv, greens, and an even split of red and blue maybe one or two more red than blue.


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

What optics on the fixture? Also was kinda looking diy but for that price it's very tempting. Do I need to contact them for a freshwater spectrum and will they swap the LEDs before they ship it or just swap them when I get it?


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

By warmer you mean like 10,000k?


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't like the look of the 8k and I had 6700k before and didn't care for them. Like a cleaner "whiter" look. And what's cri?


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Nevermind..... Color rendering index........ What kind/brand of mh bulbs do you recommend then?


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

If you want to match the shimmer find 2 or 3 50w LED multichips that you can diy. There are tons of threads on it for reef tanks and also a new Lumia 5.1 100w chip but it gets pricy using the top end components and you don't need to. Also with 50w chips you need some efficient cooling. If you want the reefbreeders then doing the 90 degree lens will be good, but email Logan he responds super fast and will be able to answer the lens question and which colors to use on it. Thinking a


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

I ordered a 56 LED Cree 6 channel controller kit from Aquastyleonline for my 125. 
On Ray's recommendation, I added 7 660 nm red, and 7 violet 420nm with boards.
The 56 Cree were 35 white 6500K, 14 white 4500K, 7 warm white 3000K.
All LED were sent with 80 degree optics. 
IMO incredible color spectrum. Very bright and great shimmer.
I had to cut the brightness down on these , started growing BBA.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks mark! And everyone else for the feed back. Mark do you have a fts from the front? And if you don't kind me asking what did the setup run you roughly? Also what drivers and power supplies are you utilizing and do you use a controller or manually dim? Thanks again


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Cancell mark! Followed link and see your other photos! Thanks! Looks awesome and kind of what I am aiming for!


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Getcusome said:


> 72x18x20, diy co2 reactor connected to large pump then out a spray bar under water line with ph meter and Milwaukee solenoid, just a marineland magnum 350 for a little water movement and grab large debris. Have 3 250w metal halide mogul lights with 8000k. Looks a little greenish and just swapped all my reef tanks over to led and love it!! Ok with the building and soldering etc but have no clue on the amount of each color and which colors to use for freshwater or a tank this large. All my reef tank led builds were small scale compared to this honker but I've already dropped $50 a month on electric bill just on my 3 reef tanks so I can only imagine what the savings will be on this plus the a/c won't have to run as often either. Trying to keep this as simple as possible and as low budget as possible. (Wife already flipping out over the reef tanks) Would like a full setup recommendation from color choices, to power supply, heat sink, optics and drivers. Just maybe two to three manual dimming channels and no digital programming/dimmer needed. Thanks in advance and thanks for reading!


Are you familiar with the Buildmyled.com diy app if not check it out. By the way. Include cyan leds. Include green leds. What a balance of green will do is make your tank have high apparent brightness to the human eye, but it won't for your plants.


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Where is the app? Their website? Thanks


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Getcusome said:


> Where is the app? Their website? Thanks


I gave you the website address in my reply yesterday


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Getcusome,
I was into my light kit $332.00 
Heat sinks, and fans $138.00
Probably $20.00 for speaker wire
Drawer slides $10.00
Aluminum 2" X 36" flat bar $10.00
So $510.00 incl. shipping

Looks like the recommended 2 BML fixtures will run $1000.00 shipped.

I liked doing the DIY, you might not.
Which is better? Well, I am prejudiced!


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah I just did 2 reef tank diy and that's what I wanted to do for this tank. Thanks


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Wanna build this led setup so can you pros give me an exact count of each led to go with. Wanna keep any plant I choose but most importantly have a crisp white light and to have my fish really pop! I'd greatly appreciate it. Gonna use forced induction fans on two square aluminum bar stock running the entire length of the tank.


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Mark probably following your lead since your the only one to give an exact count of your choices but hoping a few others chime in.


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Yeah, I'm not a pro, but Ray at Aquastyle Online is! 
My 125 really does "pop" with the light set he recommended.
I just took this photo now, lights are dimmed to 80%. 
Please excuse the reflections from the other tanks.
The photo does not do it justice!







[/URL][/IMG]
Ray's recommendation was 3 1/2" spacing, which is what I did.
For a 125 you should do 4 rows of 1 1/4" heat sink. I used 2 fans.







[/URL][/IMG]
If you can't weld these, you could cut fish plates, and rivet the "Y"s together, to use 2 fans. Or another $30 for 2 more fans 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Must say....mark redeems all forums. So first thank you mark for all your time and above and beyond help! The world and forums need more people like you! Secondly, overseas business gets the business cause they know how to take care of a customer!!! So thank you aquastyleonline.com for your fast replies and awesome customer service!!! 72 led build on the way! If anyone one cares.....


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

That's awesome, Drew! Glad to see you are a man of action!
AquastyleOnline is one of the best companies I have ever dealt with.
Ray knows his stuff, if you have a technical problem too!


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah he definitely took care of me! Upgraded to Crees for $54 and then only $25 extra he threw in.....1 LDD-600H driving board, 1 fan driving board + 12 cm fan(48V), 3 extra Bridgelux 10000K free for moonlights. Definitely great to deal with and replied to emails quickly and professionally even being over seas it was far superior to in country led/stores I've recently dealt with! Sad part, I'm a huge retail/support your local economy/country but when they aren't supporting you and you get the service your looking for elsewhere/over seas well it's hard to pass up, plus the price is way cheaper!


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Also just went with 4 (60") tubes and 4 fans versus lugging the welder home and buying different welding fill. So for $30 it's worth it plus cool the hood and LEDs way down. Win win all around. Got any recommendations on layout of the LEDs? 
CH1 : 36 white 6500K (3 LDD-1000H)
CH2 : 12 white 4500K (1 LDD-1000H)
CH3 : 6 red 6 3000K (1 LDD-600H)
CH4 : 12 violet420nm (1 LDD-600H)
Ch6 : 3 led moonlights


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

I would just try to spread the colors as evenly as possible.
What I did on the layout I sent you, but you are a little different.
Harder to figure out, than it would seem


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

As for the drivers, the Cree xte forward voltage is about the same as the bridgelux at the same amperage so I think it will be fine running 12 per driver


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

LEDS RULE!!!!!








[/URL][/IMG]


Crappy IPhone photo but in person.....holly cra* everything looks amazing! Can't believe I was missing this much eye candy with mh!

Huge thanks to Mark and ASO!!!


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Pretty quick build, Drew! Have fun with it


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Is that good or bad? When I decide to do something I go all out.....once wife gives approval of course!


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Some photos for reference, if anyone cares to follow....







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Last one...







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Getcusome said:


> Last one...


I've got to ask.. that light design "seems like" it shouldn't render the tank so warm. Whats up w/ that?


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah you got me! Mark's looks way whiter? Maybe my water is causing it? Don't run carbon or anything! Any suggestions? Mark what are your channels dim settings? No optics on either.


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Tannins or leaching from the soil? Tanks been up for a while but recently added the center drift wood pieces but I boiled them for a while till most of the tannins were out but maybe there was still some? iPhone maybe? In person seems a little yellowish too but WAY WAY WAY better than my metal halides! Rediculously better! Maybe a huge water change is in order and other than that I'm stumped....?????? Suggestions appreciated!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Getcusome said:


> Tannins or leaching from the soil? Tanks been up for a while but recently added the center drift wood pieces but I boiled them for a while till most of the tannins were out but maybe there was still some? iPhone maybe? In person seems a little yellowish too but WAY WAY WAY better than my metal halides! Rediculously better! Maybe a huge water change is in order and other than that I'm stumped....?????? Suggestions appreciated!


I was orig. thinking tannin leaching from the wood.. Also the phone could be changing white balance.. Though if you look at the wall the light "color" looks OK..
What is the "real" color of that towel in the foreground?


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Like a light green


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Getcusome said:


> Like a light green


That is within reason.. must be some tannins in the water. Digital cameras have some odd sensitivities to colors.. I'm sure it has exaggerated the yellow..


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

CH1 = 35 Cree XTE 3 Watt White 6500K LEDs @80%
CH2 = 14 Cree XTE 3 Watt White 4500K LEDs, 7 Cree XTE Warm White 3000K LEDs @80%
CH3 = 7 Epiled 3 Watt Red 660n m LEDs @80%
CH4 = 7 Epiled 3 Watt Violet 420nm LEDs @85%

You should be whiter/cooler as you have more violets.

I am guessing tannins from the driftwood. 
A couple of mason jar sized pieces of Malaysian in a friends 75 took 2 or 3 months to quit leaching.


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

10-4! Thanks you two! I'm gonna do a massive water change to see if that helps! Should I run some carbon too or just water change?


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

FYI even with the tannins I'm blown away at how much everything pops!!! My reds r soooooooo crisp


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Getcusome said:


> Some photos for reference, if anyone cares to follow....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are running two power supplys?


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah.....the Steve's fans can only take 35v and the aso is 48 so I had a 15v from work I used to drive the fans


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Getcusome said:


> FYI even with the tannins I'm blown away at how much everything pops!!! My reds r soooooooo crisp


Yep.. it is cool.. As to the tannins apparently carbon and water changes will "fix" it. So will time for that matter.. I wouldn't swat it.. 
I color corrected ect.. just for fun....Let me know how "close to reality I got..


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Eeeeewwwwww Jeff!!!!!! But in reality.....wow!!! Love technology!!! It's really really close! So from your color correction (grrrrrrr) I need to tend to the water ASAP!!! So huge water change and carbon????? Anything else you'd recommend?


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

I would do a 50% WC weekly, and wouldn't mess with the carbon.
I mean you can if you want. 
I don't know what your WC schedule is like, if it has been a while, I would do an initial 75%.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Getcusome said:


> Eeeeewwwwww Jeff!!!!!! But in reality.....wow!!! Love technology!!! It's really really close! So from your color correction (grrrrrrr) I need to tend to the water ASAP!!! So huge water change and carbon????? Anything else you'd recommend?


Actually, I'd do smaller water changes.. Tannins aren't a health problem..but I've never had to deal w/ them.. Best to get better advice from someone who dealt w/ it..

Seachem Purigen in the canister seems to be a popular treatment.. Also a lot of fine filter floss... 

I'm not crazy about carbon for anything to tell you the truth... 

It may take awhile since it may continue to leach out of the driftwood/soil or wherever it is coming from. you might drive yourself batty w/ water changes, not to mention shocking your fish.... 

http://www.seachem.com/support/forums/showthread.php?t=4096


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah.......my water is pristine.....hahahaa








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

And no that's not urine in the buckets!!


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Ok did about 50% or whatever this level equates to........







[/URL][/IMG]

and gonna throw some carbon in the canister till next clean cycle. Thanks for all your advice and assistance!! Still the lights r amazing especially with the ramp up/down built into the auto option in the controller! I would do the purigen but had some "reef carbon" laying around and I'm like you...I usually don't run anything in any of my tanks for filter media except ceramic bio rings/pellets


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

I think my fish will be fine, I have an ro/di unit for my saltwater tanks and use it for the freshwater tank too. But I read someone just uses tap water and no conditioner religiously for discus??????? What?????...I'd love to do that for this tank


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Getcusome said:


> Yeah.......my water is pristine.....hahahaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's terrible! Explains the light color!

And I know pee water when I see it...


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Getcusome said:


> I think my fish will be fine, I have an ro/di unit for my saltwater tanks and use it for the freshwater tank too. But I read someone just uses tap water and no conditioner religiously for discus??????? What?????...I'd love to do that for this tank


NOOOO.... You need to neutralize the chlorine or chloramine!
I would not use RO in your planted tank. Better off using tap water (unless it is horribly hard or something).
My water here in the high desert is only treated with Chlorine, so I can simply treat my tap with Sodium thiosulphate. 
You can buy enough crystals to last a lifetime for about $15


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Seriously??? So just use tap water? And then get a chlorine neutralizer? How much do you use per gallon and where can I get sodium thiosulfate locally or does it need to be ordered?


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

*http://www.nationalfishpharm.com/products4.html*

*USE*: Dechlorinates water. Does not remove chloramines.
*DOSAGE: Mix 4 ounces of crystals per 1 gallon of water. Then use 1 drop per gallon.**E*: Dechlorinates water. Does not remove chloramines.
*DOSAGE*: Mix 4 ounces of crystals per 1 gallon of water. Then use 1 drop per gallon.


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

So why don't you recommend using ro/di in a planted?


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Look any better?







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Getcusome said:


> So why don't you recommend using ro/di in a planted?


Why mess with it, and have to add back minerals, etc.

A few use it, most don't.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=180009


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Getcusome said:


> Look any better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks better, Drew! 
If you were to paint the background black, or deep blue, I would bet the tannin tinted water, would be a lot less noticeable.

Do 50% weekly WCs and it will clear up.

When I set up this 29gallon, I shaded some areas on the back with smoke lens paint, and painted over it with a deep blue...








[/URL][/IMG]

This tank also has a set of AquastyleOnline lights. 
And it is not CO2 injected.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

That's a good looking tank! And yeah I think I'll black the back of the tank. Help cover the piping and camo the pumps etc


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Light hung! Loving it! Recommendations on plant/scaping appreciated!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

As I mentioned on my 125 thread, The black background will make a "dramatic" change in the looks of this tank!
Grab a paint brush! I want to see it!


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes sir!!! I'm gonna have to pretzel myself under the stand this weekend!! Grrrrrr


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Getcusome said:


> Yes sir!!! I'm gonna have to pretzel myself under the stand this weekend!! Grrrrrr


You are a motivated guy! I have seen you in action!


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah sorta motivated! Still need to add the optics too! Lots of chores to do this week/weekend


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

You need a 
"before picture to go with this.. Looks great BTW:


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you sir! Need to post one with the old metal halides also but I'm to lazy to dig them out of the photo archives on my laptop.


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Night and Day difference with just a black ground, and some water changes! :icon_smil


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Another current...







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Getcusome said:


> Another current...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful.. unless of course you like the "amazonia" look.. 
Growth looks good.............


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Tank is REALLY doing well, Drew! Congratulations!


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks fellas. Little BBA but almost gone and I guess I have the cursed chlado that I'll be battling forever.


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Jeff...what do you mean by unless you like the Amazonian look?


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Actually this is most recent. Did a new spray bar running the whole length of the tank and painted it and did a new surface skimmer pipe hooked to my power head driving my diy co2 reactor.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Getcusome said:


> Thanks fellas. Little BBA but almost gone and I guess I have the cursed chlado that I'll be battling forever.


A syringe full of Hydrogen peroxide really does a number on the Cladophora!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

I actually did a full bottle of hydrogen peroxide prior to the water change yesterday. Then manually sucked out as much as I could then dosed excel and sprayed it on the clado too


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
Man I love LEDs, colors on fish are far superior to any other lights I've ever used!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Getcusome said:


> Jeff...what do you mean by unless you like the Amazonian look?


"Blackwater" tanks.. The "coffee" color of tannins.. well yellow is close..


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

Ohhhhh like mine was prior to my 50% changes weekly? Got it! Yeah I prefer the crystal clear water now! Hahaha how much hyrdrogen peroxide do you think I can use without a water change? Tanks 120 gallons


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Getcusome (Feb 17, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------

